# GT Manor : Piks n Video Walk Thru : May 2012



## Mars Lander (May 8, 2012)

Have always dreamed of seeing this place, it's location has never been discussed publicly and I can see why, I have never asked anyone where it is only pointers for access, I found it through a bit of googling, it would be an absolute shame if this place were to be visited by the 'wrong' sort.

I would hope that its location will not be shared and future posters would keep external shots to a mininum if any at all, if you really want to find it, you can as I have done thus making it even more of a reward on top of the visual feast that is.

It seems to be being renovated ever soo slowly and doors will be opened and some will close, so I guess everyone's visit will change acccording to where they are with this

As is mentioned on other reports it is partially lived in so extra respect is called for here.

After an age of planning and a roadtrip formulated, we finally made it to GT MANOR!....oh joy.

It was mostly a very peaceful and tranquil explore to one of the best locations Sshhh... and I have been too along with 2 other non members.

Be warned there will be HDR I have fought the urge many times but some have got through the rather awkward lighting in here makes it hard to capture the grandeur....No excuses I hear you say, too late I shall hide and you will never find me.

+++++++++++++++++++ ACCESS ++++++++++++++++++

Leading to the kitchen / pantry areas we are met with this rather grand entrance

















Most parts we could see were mostly devoid of artefacts but there are the odd lot here and there to break up wide angle room shots 
















This was perhaps the messiest part of our visit this led back out of the house again into some kind of unkempt area of the otherwise nicely maintained grounds, after all there are other lived in houses on this rather splendid estate.






Back through the stained glass windowed doors not bothering with the pitch black cellar near the kitchens we enter the exquisite domed room.











It was just awesome in here, the modern gas heater was in great contrast to this handsome old room, its presence evidence of the random comings and goings of workers carrying out renovation, we occasionally hear 4x4's and vans going past and hope each time that they don't stop outside the front door, not too far away from us.....






... we perhaps would feel more at ease upstairs






or maybe not as we kind of worry that right here is over the top or very near to the lived in parts!






So down to...






...the room with fantastic windows and marble pillars, even tho there were more visually sumptous parts to the manor, I found this general area to be the most tranquil and peacefu,l so we had our dinner break here 






thru the pillars to...






...the green , wood paneled room of dead aceness
















the detail and quality of it, was positively fab.






almost at the end of our time here now






All the other rooms were inaccessble these incrediible screwed shut walnut doors barring the way






farewell GT Manor you are magnificent bye from I and Sshhh...







Take a look at the video walk thru it made Sshhh... cry because of the soundtrack, mostly.

More piks HERE

BUPHMMMTT!!!! back down to earth again things went epicly bad after here no details tho as you never know who visits the forums​


----------



## flyboys90 (May 8, 2012)

What a beautiful house hope it stays that way!your photos wre superb just right for the atmosphere of the house.


----------



## Ratters (May 8, 2012)

Lovely photos


----------



## Mike L (May 8, 2012)

What a fantastic place - almost like a film set!
Great photos.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 8, 2012)

totally ace you two!!! well done and by far the best photos ive seen of this place..so glad after your road trip you at least saw this little treasure.


----------



## skeleton key (May 8, 2012)

Whoop whoop now thats some cracking pics and quality ballance on the HDR
Big thumbs up


----------



## TeeJF (May 8, 2012)

Nice pix Dave!


----------



## Mars Lander (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for your wonderful comment guys and gals


----------



## adzst24 (May 9, 2012)

Well all i can say is grrrrrreat pictures 10 out of ten.


----------



## RichardH (May 9, 2012)

Fabulous.

It's being renovated, you say? This fills me with happiness. :wub:


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 9, 2012)

Very nice pics! The HDR is a little too much for me personally in a couple but that said, it works very well!

Thanks for posting these 

Ps, I like the Vid too!


----------



## Landsker (May 9, 2012)

nice photos!

Nice to see video too!


----------



## KingRat (May 9, 2012)

Stunning location, stunning images - nuff said.


----------



## Silent Hill (May 9, 2012)

Think I have just pissed my pants :embarrassed: Simply stunning all round mate :swoon:


----------



## turner74 (May 9, 2012)

Amazing pics love the kitchen shot that old range is the dogs balls


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 10, 2012)

One of the greatest places we have been, filled me with such awe and nostalgia, great explore with fab company!  Love the pics and yeah the vid made me cry, the soundtrack and the beauty of the place brought out the baby in me! I will put up a couple of mine soon


----------



## #Dan# (May 10, 2012)

Very nice! love the 4th image down


----------



## abel101 (May 10, 2012)

amazing place! loverly photos and not over the top HDR made the place look brilliant aswel!


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 10, 2012)

Some of mine 
Curiosity guides us






























Mr A waits for his slippers






I love this place,such beauty and grandeur, I just hope that the features remain intact during the renovation and the wrong sort dont trash the place, that would be very sad indeed.​


----------



## Mars Lander (May 12, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> totally ace you two!!! well done and by far the best photos ive seen of this place..so glad after your road trip you at least saw this little treasure.



Thanks for your fantastic accolades haha.

Brialliant kind comments everyone thanks a lot


----------



## Gavanova (May 12, 2012)

I'm in awe. Very well done. Looks amazing as its pretty much untouched.


----------



## sj9966 (May 12, 2012)

Good stuff, it's a cracking place is this!


----------



## rectory-rat (May 12, 2012)

That's beautiful, and really well captured by both of you - many thanks for sharing 
I can see my next few days being spent on Google now...

-RR


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 13, 2012)

Nice stuff ,was there any secret doors ?.


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 14, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Nice stuff ,was there any secret doors ?.



There were quite a few doors boarded up so didnt get to see all of it. You could have joined us if you answered your phone!


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 15, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> There were quite a few doors boarded up so didnt get to see all of it. You could have joined us if you answered your phone!



Well ya Know what its like here , i got a vampire camera it doesnt like the sunlight


----------

